# Sandbridge report from pier 5/1



## firedog (Apr 27, 2003)

Called the pier tonight from work, guy on the pier said they were catchin a few roundhead, puffers, blues were being caught but were speratic. He also said a guy caught a "shark looking fish" don't know what that was. He said there was a few regulars on the pier. If anyone has a better report please post.


----------

